# Several Weeks into flowering and stem turning purple??



## NewbieG (Nov 28, 2007)

Just like the title says. I'm more than a month into flowering and the main stem is turning purple on one of my ladies, while several smaller stems are turning purple on other plants. Is this natural? I have given very very little nutes due to using the MG time release soil and fear of nute burning my girls. Should I start using more?​


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 28, 2007)

i believe its due to low Temps.
  Maybe when the lights go out, your temp drops pritty low.
  or just your overall growing temp is low....?


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 28, 2007)

Purple stems is mainly a warning of a deficiency in the early stages.  Many times Mg as MJ is such a hog for it.  Without more info, or ideally pics, I can't tell you much more.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 28, 2007)

couldnt this just be genetics?


----------



## Hick (Nov 28, 2007)

> Phosphorous - Some deficiency during flowering is normal, but too much shouldn't be tolerated. Red petioles and stems are a normal, genetic characteristic for many varieties, plus it can also be a co-symptom of N, K, and Mg-deficiencies, so red stems are not a foolproof sign of P-deficiency. Too much P can lead to iron deficiency.


.from.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1956


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 28, 2007)

wow thanks so much for the help. As soon as you guys said temps I realized that I didn't even think of how low the temps could get since we got two fans blowing on em.
       I also think it might be some nute def. so I'm gonna give em a good half dose of nutes tom. with their watering. I really appreciate the help. I'll take some pictures tom. jsut to be sure.


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 29, 2007)

ok so I took away one of the fans after realizing that the temperature was a bit low. I also gave them a full dose of MG flowering nutrients. Now it says to only give a full dose once every two weeks, but from what i understand, you guys give your plants nutrients every feeding... Is it just the strength of the nutrients, or is MJ jsut able to take more of it or what? I would like to start giving the girls nutes as often as possible for the next week or two as I only have about 3 or 4 weeks of flowering left and the buds are very very small. Any ideas on how I can get em to really bulk up in the next few weeks?​


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 29, 2007)

dont water one day when your supposed too, let the roots stretch for water....then water, it will **** it all right up and booom.


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 3, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> dont water one day when your supposed too, let the roots stretch for water....then water, it will **** it all right up and booom.



that actually sounds like it will work... I'll try it out. thanks


----------



## BluBrownies (Dec 4, 2007)

Look dude , do as I say XD i luv the way that sounds...

If the plant is growing normal and it looks healthy.. then leave it alone.

If there are any problems with the leafs and the growth , then there should be something to worrie about!

Then mix some epsom salts - take a water bottle , pop some holes in the top. Mix a pinch of epsom salts and pour as you prefer.... bla bla bla u know there rest...

-Nas                                     :spit:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 4, 2007)

BluBrownies said:
			
		

> Look dude , do as I say XD i luv the way that sounds...
> 
> If the plant is growing normal and it looks healthy.. then leave it alone.
> 
> ...


 
how 'bout this one...

_if it ain't broke, don't fix it...._


----------

